# Dan Majerle



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Dan Majerle's number is being inducted into the Suns Ring of Honor tomorrow and i thought i would honor him and talk about his great career. I remember growing up, when i was like 6 the suns were in the Playoffs and going to the finals, and i remember even then Majerle was one of my favorite players because of his non stop hustle and his ability to make that clutch three. He is one of my favorite players of all time and never really got the credit he deserved when he was a player. My all two all time favorite moments of me watching Majerle are in the playoffs i remember once, he made three straight threes in a row with a guys hand in his face, and then he came down the court and was wide open and didnt make it. And charles Barkley being who he is, ,came down wide open and made a three as a kind of "thats how you do it dan" type of thing. My second greatest moment was when the Suns were playing the Lakers last year, he was guarding Kobe, ,and Kobe turned around and Majerle abslolutely swatted him and Kobe was all ticked off cuz he was embarrased that a unathletic 36 year old guy just blocked and he was making a facee like he got fouled. All in all, Majerle is one of the Most charismatic guys in Suns history, and one of my favorites of all time, so I just thought i would honor him as well and talk about him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I used to love Thunder Dan...boy he could hit that three!:yes: 

Congrats Majerle!:rbanana: :banana: :rbanana:


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*it was beautiful*

to watch him dunk on people
white guys dont do that much anymore  
i loved majerle, him and barkley use to go out all the time and get smashed :cheers: 
charles said the ladies loved thunder dan..
what a true pimp


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*where did majerle play*

college ball at??


----------



## nicholai (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhatDaddy3100</b>!
> My second greatest moment was when the Suns were playing the Lakers last year, he was guarding Kobe, ,and Kobe turned around and Majerle abslolutely swatted him and Kobe was all ticked off cuz he was embarrased that a unathletic 36 year old guy just blocked and he was making a facee like he got fouled.


kobe probably did get fouled. dan majerle is a loser.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

93 finals... every time the man had the ball beyond the arc I was like FOUL HIM FOUL HIM BEFORE HE STARTS TO SHOOT IT!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

by the way there is a nice Dan Majerle INTERNET CHAT transcript here:

http://www.nba.com/suns/interactive/majerle_transcript_030305.html


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

yep, he would kill you with the three, i was so mad we lost that year, ahh well, tahts the breaks. Great player, i will miss watching him play.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: where did majerle play*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> college ball at??


Central Michigan


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Seemed like he lost his explosiveness early on*

Was it because of the back problem?

His first few years he was dunking and driving alot. Later
on just hitting the Threes.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Most likely, and that is what all people do really, even michael jordan later in his career just started to shoot jump shots.


----------



## bdub4 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: where did majerle play*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> college ball at??


Marjerle played at central michigan university...oddly enough, i share a birthday with him and he is one of only 2 pro basketball players ever to come from my high school in traverse city michigan...so, he is basically a god here...congrats dan


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Dan is the man.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Dan Majerle*



> Originally posted by <b>nicholai</b>!
> 
> 
> kobe probably did get fouled. dan majerle is a loser.


As usual, great contribution for this forum.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Dan Majerle*



> Originally posted by <b>Tenshi25</b>!
> 
> 
> As usual, great contribution for this forum.


ha, yep. He we are commenting about his great career and contributions and here that guy is making a stupid comment like that.


----------

